# melting/keeping warm m&p soap in crockpot or rice cooker



## tamithornton (Feb 29, 2012)

I am hosting a soapmaking party for a church group next week.  I want to melt the soap base ahead of time in microwave... and place in a crockpot (on warm?? or low??) or a rice cooker... so that the girls can easily measure out amount they need, add fragrance and colorant and pour into a mold.  Note:  I anticipate 15 -18 young girls... so trying to have as much ready as possible.
Tips?
Ideas?
Is there such a thing as a crockpot liner to make clean up easier... or do you just use a cheap crockpot and dedicate it to soap melting... and just leave any extra/left over soap base in there after use (to heat up and use during next soaping session)?  Perhaps one for clear, one for white...

I typically do cold process soap... so I'm hoping for some help from this group.
Thanks in advance!
Tami


----------



## rileylite (Feb 29, 2012)

I've never heard of someone using a crock pot (or anything) to keep it melted, and I've always poured immediately. I'd say test it out first, melt some and leave it in the crock pot for the amount of time you expect to for the event, and then put it in a mold and see if it hardens normally and feels the same as it usually does. 
That way you won't have to wonder if it will mess up the base.


----------



## Genny (Mar 1, 2012)

I've never done it, but I've heard of people doing it.  It's even in SMF's ways of making mp
http://soapmakingforum.com/how-to-make- ... -soap.html

They do have those plastic bag type liners that you use for cooking in a crock pot
http://soapmakingforum.com/how-to-make- ... -soap.html


----------



## tamithornton (Mar 5, 2012)

*Thanks so much!*

Thanks for your input!  I'll do a test run today... and see if there are any issues... and report here afterwards on results.


----------

